# sugar gliders



## kat (May 11, 2011)

hi. im looking into sugar gliders. can anyone give me any information? experiences? or maybe recommend a reliable website like hhc but for sugar gliders? i know searching stuff in the internet might give me wrong information so i taught the best place to ask was here.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

http://www.glidercentral.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php


----------



## kat (May 11, 2011)

there's a glider central? wow. hehe. thanks LarryT


----------

